# Fatality in Southern Ohio



## begleytree (Jan 28, 2007)

Lucasville man killed while trimming a tree
Saturday, January 27, 2007 11:38 PM EST

A Lucasville man has died as the result of injuries suffered while trimming a tree, according to the Scioto County Sheriff's Office. The McKinley Funeral Home says arrangements should be coming today for Michael Jenkins, 50, 397 Blue Run Township Road.

No further details were available at press time. Det. Paul Blaine is investigating the death.
http://www.portsmouth-dailytimes.com/articles/2007/01/28/news/front_page/9news_briefs.txt



the short obit blurb not on the website, but in the paper copy listed this as a logging accident. will post more as I hear more. no, I did not know him/of him
-Ralph


----------



## begleytree (Jan 30, 2007)

*Struck by*

Man killed in logging accident
Report: Tree struck Lucasville resident in the head 

BY RYAN SCOTT OTTNEY
PDT Staff Writer
Monday, January 29, 2007 11:00 PM EST


http://www.portsmouth-dailytimes.com/articles/2007/01/30/news/local_news/1news_logging.txt


A Lucasville man was killed on Saturday in a logging accident near Blue Run Township Road in Lucasville.

Mike Jenkins, 50, of 307 Blue Run Township Road, was pronounced dead at the scene after being struck by a tree.

According to the Scioto County Sheriff's Office, Jack Dodridge was cutting firewood in a wooded area behind his home at 397 Blue Run Township Road in Lucasville on Saturday with his son, along with another individual, and Jenkins.

Jack Dodridge told sheriff's deputies that Jenkins was cutting down a tree at about 12:15 p.m.

“I heard the tree crack and I turned to see the tree give way, splitting,” Dodridge wrote in the sheriff's report.

Dodridge said the top of the tree fell, causing the bottom of the tree to raise up. As it came back down, Dodridge said, the tree struck Jenkins in the head, knocking him to the ground.


The three other men ran to check on Jenkins and called for county 911.

Scioto County Sheriff's deputies arrived with Minford Squad 3 and Minford Fire Department, and notified Dr. Wayne Wheeler of the Scioto County Coroner's Office.

Wheeler pronounced Jenkins dead at the scene.


----------

